# New Forum Section Has Been Launched: Staff A-V Insights



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack recently launched a new sub-forum called "*Staff A-V Insights*," which can be found under the "*General Shack Area*" forum section. The section was largely born as the brain-child of veteran HTS Staff Writer and Audio Gear Reviewer, Wayne Myers.

The idea behind Staff A-V Insights is rather simple, it will be used to host short advice and insight tip articles conceived and written by staff writers, drawing on years of experience with gear, A/V experimentation, industry training, and general observations. Wayne (who will primarily be posting articles and ideas) has kicked-off the section with a great piece on something called the "*Psycho Pillow*." Don't miss this one... it's wicked cool! :bigsmile:

While posting new threads in the section is restricted, we hope to see HTS members actively taking part in the conversation! :T So keep on the lookout for future posts!


----------

